# Another Price Increase?



## Contra (Aug 24, 2009)

Just got an email regarding changes to the pricing policy:


Section 2. Payment: The phrase "additional receiver" has been changed to "each receiver"
I assume this means another $6.00 on my bill....?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

That better not be true.
Or they better knock off 6 from the 25 advanced receiver fee.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

I didn't get one?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I got a letter and an email last week.
Updating terms of service.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Sounds like a simple line item name change.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Sounds like a simple line item name change.


Agree.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Sounds like a simple line item name change.


Yeah, that's exactly what it is. They've changed the phrasing and it says so right in the line. Nowhere does it suggest or imply a price increase.


----------



## Contra (Aug 24, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what it is. They've changed the phrasing and it says so right in the line. Nowhere does it suggest or imply a price increase.


It obviously doesn't say there's a price increase. But I have three receivers in my home now and currently pay $12 in mirroring fees, $6 for each "additional" receiver. Maybe that won't change, but it sure seems like they are now positioning themselves to charge for "each" receiver -- not "each additional receiver." For me that would translate to charging for 3 receivers, not 2 receivers.

Don't mean to sound paranoid, but for what other possible reason would they change the terms and conditions?

.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Contra said:


> It obviously doesn't say there's a price increase. But I have three receivers in my home now and currently pay $12 in mirroring fees, $6 for each "additional" receiver. Maybe that won't change, but it sure seems like they are now positioning themselves to charge for "each" receiver -- not "each additional receiver." For me that would translate to charging for 3 receivers, not 2 receivers.
> 
> Don't mean to sound paranoid, but for what other possible reason would they change the terms and conditions?
> 
> .


Bookkeeping.


----------



## Contra (Aug 24, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Bookkeeping.


???


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Actually they have always charged for all receivers. Then they give you credit for the first one.
The new wording matches what they have already been doing for as long as I can remember.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

i thought that technically speaking



jimmie57 said:


> Actually they have always charged for all receivers. Then they give you credit for the first one.
> The new wording matches what they have already been doing for as long as I can remember.


I was just about to post that technicality ....

I certainly hope that's what it is.

Can't handle a $6.00 price increase right now. No frigg'in way ...


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

My bill doesn't say "additional receiver" anywhere on it. It says "Primary TV" and "Additional TV". Changing the TOS to be more legible doesn't equate to a rate change.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I think it's just name changing for easier understanding of the bill, because some might take it as TV's literally instead of receivers 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

It looks to me that you guys are getting your "panties in a bunch" for no reason 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I think this is the first hint of that easier to understand bill mike was talking about earlier this year.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

That is exactly what it is. Simplified billing will be coming soon to all bills so some terms may change on your bill to make it easier to understand where your money is going.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Contra said:


> It obviously doesn't say there's a price increase. But I have three receivers in my home now and currently pay $12 in mirroring fees, $6 for each "additional" receiver. Maybe that won't change, but it sure seems like they are now positioning themselves to charge for "each" receiver -- not "each additional receiver." For me that would translate to charging for 3 receivers, not 2 receivers.
> 
> Don't mean to sound paranoid, but for what other possible reason would they change the terms and conditions?


.Look at your bill....you are currently paying $18 in receiver fees and then receive a $6 credit for one of them.


----------



## Joe Tylman (Dec 13, 2012)

Owned receivers have never had the $6 fee show up if it was the primary receiver. With this verbiage change the fact that the fee can show up for owned equipment as the primary receiver. The leased equipment had the wording in the addendum which covered those.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Contra said:


> Don't mean to sound paranoid, but for what other possible reason would they change the terms and conditions?


AT&T starting thier BS??


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

At&T has nothing to do with Directv yet.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Dude111 said:


> AT&T starting thier BS??


Not even remotely close.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Contra said:


> It obviously doesn't say there's a price increase. But I have three receivers in my home now and currently pay $12 in mirroring fees, $6 for each "additional" receiver. Maybe that won't change, but it sure seems like they are now positioning themselves to charge for "each" receiver -- not "each additional receiver." For me that would translate to charging for 3 receivers, not 2 receivers.
> 
> Don't mean to sound paranoid, but for what other possible reason would they change the terms and conditions?
> 
> .


They've always been charging you for each receiver, they just give you a $6 credit for the first one. It doesn't matter what they call it, you pay $6 per receiver except for the first one which is free via credit.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like the TS and a few others assumed right.
:sure:


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Only if you are a new customer with no sd tvs.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

damondlt said:


> Looks like the TS and a few others assumed right.
> :sure:





Contra said:


> Just got an email regarding changes to the pricing policy:
> 
> Section 2. Payment: The phrase "additional receiver" has been changed to "each receiver"
> I assume this means another $6.00 on my bill....?





inkahauts said:


> Only if you are a new customer with no sd tvs.


I agree. Thursday's changes would not have added $6 to Contra's existing customer bill.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

That's just the start. 
And what about the existing customers?

It certainly is not a decrease in price.
But I'll see for myself come the 14th.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

damondlt said:


> That's just the start.
> And what about the existing customers?
> 
> It certainly is not a decrease in price.
> But I'll see for myself come the 14th.


Yeah but nothing is changing for you. They'd hav sent notices if they where changing for everyone. They arent. I suspect they will someday and maybe slowly. But not yet.


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yet......


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And yet ...
Fear, uncertainty and doubt remain powerful - especially where facts are scarce to back up a claim.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have a feeling they wont change the rest of us, because it would lower our bills slightly. Of course as I said before, its convoluted how much or if it really does much since some older accounts have packages that have more channels and such anyway....


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

You know what I see happening?

I see a new uncredited $6 fee for the first receiver snuck in to my same old pricing.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't. Not without just discontinuing the Hi Definition fee at the same time so everyone will be on the same plan.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I don't. Not without just discontinuing the Hi Definition fee at the same time so everyone will be on the same plan.


Guess we'll see.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

And hope!


----------



## 242424 (Mar 22, 2012)

Welp their "New easier to read bill" just cost me $15.00 a month. Went from $93 to $108 with no changes to anything.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

242424 said:


> Welp their "New easier to read bill" just cost me $15.00 a month. Went from $93 to $108 with no changes to anything.


Check you discounts on your previous bill and see if they have expired for this one.


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

My bill just jumped about $30, discounts expiring. However, upon calling retention, I was politely refused any new discounts for the first time EVER. Been with them since 96. Now looking at FIOS to complete my triple play. Don't want to but it's economics. Any idea where I can get some real answers about Verizon DVRs? Specifically, can I add ALL the OTA stations to the guide (currently have AM21's), do they have RF remotes, and can you add external hard drives?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rakstr said:


> My bill just jumped about $30, discounts expiring. However, upon calling retention, I was politely refused any new discounts for the first time EVER. Been with them since 96. Now looking at FIOS to complete my triple play. Don't want to but it's economics. Any idea where I can get some real answers about Verizon DVRs? Specifically, can I add ALL the OTA stations to the guide (currently have AM21's), do they have RF remotes, and can you add external hard drives?


Check the FIoS thread on this site


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

rakstr said:


> My bill just jumped about $30, discounts expiring. However, upon calling retention, I was politely refused any new discounts for the first time EVER. Been with them since 96. Now looking at FIOS to complete my triple play. Don't want to but it's economics. Any idea where I can get some real answers about Verizon DVRs? Specifically, can I add ALL the OTA stations to the guide (currently have AM21's), do they have RF remotes, and can you add external hard drives?


Id call again and mention you must save money so you are looking at FIOS and others and need to make sure they can't do anything for you. And consider the newer six tuner DVR from FIOS or going with tivos for fios.


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Id call again and mention you must save money so you are looking at FIOS and others and need to make sure they can't do anything for you. And consider the newer six tuner DVR from FIOS or going with tivos for fios.


It will be the new DVR (VMS1100) in my location. I've posted in the FIOS forum as suggested. I just can't believe how difficult it is to get this information  I had planned to call again on Monday. I guess I should have added that last February I had my plan switched wo/notice too, much like the old days in cell phone plans. I had a Choice XTRA plan that included DVR and HD fees and last February they left the Choice XTRA and split out the HD and DVR fees, basically adding $20/mos to my bill.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I know not a lot of people watch sports, But me personally would definitely not switch to FIOS, with no SEC Network unless they're close to a deal, But then again there is no FIOS TV in my area.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

rakstr said:


> It will be the new DVR (VMS1100) in my location. I've posted in the FIOS forum as suggested. I just can't believe how difficult it is to get this information  I had planned to call again on Monday. I guess I should have added that last February I had my plan switched wo/notice too, much like the old days in cell phone plans. I had a Choice XTRA plan that included DVR and HD fees and last February they left the Choice XTRA and split out the HD and DVR fees, basically adding $20/mos to my bill.


These links might help you. The first one is very informative and a long thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/212382-long-time-directv-customer-moving-to-fios-and-tivo/page-3?hl=%2Bleaving+%2Bfios+%2Broamio#entry3261327

http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/213432-leaving-d-verizon-fios-or-cablevision/?hl=leaving#entry3278262


----------



## Joe Tylman (Dec 13, 2012)

rakstr said:


> It will be the new DVR (VMS1100) in my location. I've posted in the FIOS forum as suggested. I just can't believe how difficult it is to get this information  I had planned to call again on Monday. I guess I should have added that last February I had my plan switched wo/notice too, much like the old days in cell phone plans. I had a Choice XTRA plan that included DVR and HD fees and last February they left the Choice XTRA and split out the HD and DVR fees, basically adding $20/mos to my bill.


The charges for the packages were the same for Plus HD DVR and Choice Xtra with HD and DVR seperate. The changing of the name would not have increased your actual cost.


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

Joe Tylman said:


> The charges for the packages were the same for Plus HD DVR and Choice Xtra with HD and DVR seperate. The changing of the name would not have increased your actual cost.


Sorry but you are wrong, my bill increased.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rakstr said:


> Sorry but you are wrong, my bill increased.


Can you post your bill line items before and after?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah something else is off here.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

I didn't get a price increase, I also didn't get charged under the new billing as of yet either. 
I do like the new look of the statements.


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, sounds exactly like the discussion I had with the CSR when I noticed the change in the spring (the one problem with auto pay)!!!!!!!! Funny when an increase isn't an increase, sounds like the Federal budget  I don't know what's going on with DTV but the in the last year things have been changing from a support point of view. As I've said before, if I switch, it's not because I went looking for a new provider. It'll be because they enticed me to look.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Did credits expire? The line by line comparison would help.


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

Folks, I appreciate the offer of assistance to review my bill but I know how to read a bill and I know how to look through credits. I've shared with you what happened and you can choose to believe what you may. I'm really more interested in my questions to review new service and options. I've been a good and loyal customer since 96 and even after all this, you'll note that I did no real DTV bashing above. Heck, for the first 10-12 years I payed for all my own equipment and dishes, did all my own installs, and never asked DTV for squat. I even paid almost a $1000 for the Toshiba High Def DST(3000?) and a new hi def dish that really was a bust (burned itself up along with my fingers!!!!). When I first got my HR21's I like many paid a hefty fee for leased devices (HR21's) and then had the opportunity to pay monthly lease fees. I still participate in programs to help resolve issues with new firmware and take time to help isolate and report things I think may be amiss. I've recommended DTV whenever asked. Again, not complaining, just laying out the facts. 

The latest retention CSR (supposedly a supervisor) response of "no available discounts" after all mine just expired really got me re-thinking things. Maybe it's time to change strategies and perform the every other year provider dance for all the new subscriber benefits??? I don't know and still plan to give DTV another chance but I certainly do not like the idea of paying full retail after all these years and payments. As I said, I plan to call them again tomorrow. All I'm trying to point out is that change appears to be afoot, OR, I've just been singled out and I need to update my tin foil cap.

Thanks again!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

This year's "increase" was, as you mentioned, expiring credits. Last year's is the one that has not been explained. There are people here who can help, if you want help, figuring out last year's change.

Getting a discount seems like a black art some times.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Have you called in and asked for discounts constantly your entire time you have been with them and gotten big ones? That could be why they said no for now and maybe they will make you wait a bit before they offer more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

OK, I'll answer but I really don't want to flog this horse much further because it then begins to sound like whining. I am not. My discussion is pure economics with a full respect for DTV to handle their customers as they choose  But as Dad always told me, your choices always have consequences you have to be willing to accept!

My discounts haven't typically been large, usually keeping me near the midpoint of retail and new customer pricing. I call in whenever they expire, usually yearly (some minor credits expire sooner but I typically do this yearly). It has been a busier than normal year and IMO, we're about even. Last year this time I agreed to upgrade to Genie and sign a 2 year commit for an all free upgrade and some program discounts, even though my HR21's were pretty old. I may have this a little confused by detail but the short answer is I wasted 2 days of my time and I travel a lot so that's important to me. Took the day off and the installer showed up without all the equipment required. Rescheduled and this time the installer wanted to run a new cable that wasn't required AND use a "pre-owned" LNB (or something). Cancelled at that point. Had some bad luck in November and they sent someone out free of charge to replace the LNB, and other equipment, including an HR21 (about 3-4 yr old, lightning). In January, another HR21 also got replaced with a refurb HR24 (mailed it to me). The cooling fan started to wear out and make noise. I first asked if they would mind me opening the box to repair, saving everyone a lot of time and $$ (remember, we were charged either $199 or $299 for these leased boxes to begin with!!!!). They insisted on the swap out.. That refurb had issues and I needed to have another swap mailed to me, another refurb). AGAIN, all HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY but like I said, we both made investments. If that is the reason for this "no discount" dance I get it but I would have been happy to pay for that one as it would have been covered by the insurance.

SO, all that said, I've always had my suspicions that they use some "formula" for customer "gimmes" and payments to determine qualifying discounts. Again, I get it, I'm in sales. NOT COMPLAINING. Perhaps they're tightening that formula.

Now, about my quest to review options!

THANKS AGAIN ALL, and I mean that!


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks like my increase is due to the 24 month Free HD access expiring. Calling them now and they are not reinstating it. Looks like I am dropping auto bill pay then.


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

WOW, lot's of silence, both here and from DTV


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

rakstr said:


> SO, all that said, I've always had my suspicions that they use some "formula" for customer "gimmes" and payments to determine qualifying discounts. Again, I get it, I'm in sales. NOT COMPLAINING. Perhaps they're tightening that formula.
> 
> Now, about my quest to review options!
> 
> THANKS AGAIN ALL, and I mean that!


Things may have changed, but there was the hearts rating. We knew about it, but during the Undercover Boss episode when they showed a CSR taking a call, that bit of information was visible.


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Things may have changed, but there was the hearts rating. We knew about it, but during the Undercover Boss episode when they showed a CSR taking a call, that bit of information was visible.


Can you elaborate? I'm still waiting for a promised call back from Monday after they determined a significant credit for an incorrect bill may have been used against my rolling 12 month credit status. As I've said before, these types of things used to be reconciled on the spot, especially when it appeared to be something of DTVs doing!!!! Fingers crossed that I'll get my call back.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

rakstr said:


> Can you elaborate? I'm still waiting for a promised call back from Monday after they determined a significant credit for an incorrect bill may have been used against my rolling 12 month credit status. As I've said before, these types of things used to be reconciled on the spot, especially when it appeared to be something of DTVs doing!!!! Fingers crossed that I'll get my call back.


Have you logged into your account since Monday to see what your balance is now ? These things you speak of may be there.


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Have you logged into your account since Monday to see what your balance is now ? These things you speak of may be there.


I hadn't but I just did and no change. Maybe I'm old school but when a CSR says I will call you back, I expect a call back. Especially from retention. I don't mind answering some of these questions but there seems to be a directed interest in MY bill and very few little follow on about the questions asked or DTVs responses. If you folks are from DTV, please identify yourself. I have nothing to hide but would prefer to deal with specific billing issues in private. If you can directly help, let me know. I'm getting close to making some decisions.......


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

rakstr said:


> I hadn't but I just did and no change. Maybe I'm old school but when a CSR says I will call you back, I expect a call back. Especially from retention. I don't mind answering some of these questions but there seems to be a directed interest in MY bill and very few little follow on about the questions asked or DTVs responses. If you folks are from DTV, please identify yourself. I have nothing to hide but would prefer to deal with specific billing issues in private. If you can directly help, let me know. I'm getting close to making some decisions.......


I agree with the call back, but in my past experience the bigger the company the less likely that is going to happen. I usually call them back.
I think the high percentage of people on here are like me, they are users of the service trying to help others and not DirecTV employees.
There are some installers on here that I know of for sure.

The emphasis on your bill is because that is what you are complaining about ( that it changed ). Lots of times a different set of eyes on something in writing will find a difference where the same person can look at it over and over and over and read it the same way each time and all that time they are missing something. I have personally done this so I am speaking from experience.


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> I agree with the call back, but in my past experience the bigger the company the less likely that is going to happen. I usually call them back.
> I think the high percentage of people on here are like me, they are users of the service trying to help others and not DirecTV employees.
> There are some installers on here that I know of for sure.
> 
> The emphasis on your bill is because that is what you are complaining about ( that it changed ). Lots of times a different set of eyes on something in writing will find a difference where the same person can look at it over and over and over and read it the same way each time and all that time they are missing something. I have personally done this so I am speaking from experience.


And I have no problem with that but so far all the errors that have been identified have been DTV's !!!! For the record, I will never post any personal billing information. I will take advice on doubling my efforts to read things and I too have made errors found from the advice of others. Always willing to admit that! Thanks again.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rakstr said:


> I have nothing to hide but would prefer to deal with specific billing issues in private.


Then you need to call DirecTV® as this is anything but private.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

rakstr said:


> For the record, I will never post any personal billing information. .


There is nothing wrong with posting a few line items of your bill. No need to post your account or social security numbers here tho.


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd also suggest that you not be so focused on a singular issue once you've been told that the bill was reviewed. So I'll take it that you folks don't choose to answer any of the real questions posed.


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Then you need to call DirecTV® as this is anything but private.


Yes, I agree and that is why I fail to understand why you keep demanding to see my bill? I merely made a statement that my bill increased and you implied I must be lying or incompetent by making such repeated demands. Do you work for DTV? If so, I'll be happy to speak with you on the phone. What about all the other questions? Did you bother to note that I HAVE called DTV multiple times?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There is a difference between ask and demand ... people in this thread have asked - not demanded.

The people in this thread are just trying to get your help so they can understand. No demand.


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

James Long said:


> There is a difference between ask and demand ... people in this thread have asked - not demanded.
> 
> The people in this thread are just trying to get your help so they can understand. No demand.


I agree. However you ask once, when told it's been reviewed and you ask again you push, and when you again ask you demand. I'm about done because I'm not getting any of my questions answered so I'm getting no help.

So my third time to ask, do you guys work for DTV?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Many people post their bills here all the time just by typing in every line. Only what was on the bill. Not any other details. Seeing one from before and after your price increase would let us see what you are seeing. 

Sometimes perspective of the written bill can help formulate a better response. 

While bills are not usually where this happens most of the time we don't hear the full info from people when they ask for help with connections and such and are having issues and often waste tons of time when had we simply been given full info we'd have been able to solve the issue for someone much faster and easier. 

That's why some have asked you to post it I believe. Seeing is believing. And after as many people who unintentionally left stuff out that could be relevant it's common for everyone to ask for full details of very thing and such. 

No I don't work for DIRECTV. Peds is an installer, I mention only because I know it's easy for anyone to find out. 

Most of the people here do not work for DirecTV. And the few that do probably won't say anything to you specifically unless they see a bill and something that truly is off on it. And I don't blame them for wanting to keep their anonymity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

As for all your other info questions it does seem several people pointed to other threads with some more details hopefully on some of the things you were asking about. If things go well I'm going to get to play with the new fios DVR you were talking about a week from this weekend. If I do I'll try and let you know. I'm very interested in playing with it and a friend of mine was getting it installed sometime this week actually I believe.

As for getting a call back it's not going to happen through basic channels. If you really want better communication follow the link in my signature and look for the office of the president on those posts. There's a web link that you can fill out a form and send it in and those people will get back to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you do paperless billing you can simply copy the bill from the email and delete the personal information parts of it.



inkahauts said:


> *Many people post their bills here all the time just by typing in every line. *Only what was on the bill. Not any other details. Seeing one from before and after your price increase would let us see what you are seeing.
> 
> Sometimes perspective of the written bill can help formulate a better response.
> 
> ...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I do sometimes wish DirecTV had a version of DIRT.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

rakstr said:


> I agree. However you ask once, when told it's been reviewed and you ask again you push, and when you again ask you demand. I'm about done because I'm not getting any of my questions answered so I'm getting no help.
> 
> So my third time to ask, do you guys work for DTV?


I called called and spoke with a Csr on 8/12/14 -I was offered RedZone (stand alone for free) but chose to have the reduced rate of 50% off one time payment so I can get the live game feeds as well. Then was offered a Bunch of other discounts for just be ME  I have had paperless billing since 2003 - I get a email notice of when my bill is posted and can download it if I choose.

Everything the CSR Promised is listed on my current bill due 8/30 and I will post it to show you how easy it can be done without reveling you Name & Account number -Just FYI as follows.

DIRECTVChannels
1.PREMIER 79.99
$40offHBO,SHOWTIMEandCINEMAXfor3
months(1of3)
$10offSPORTSPACKfor6months(1of6)
2.DIRECTVHDEXTRAPACK 4.99
SeasonalSportsSubscriptions
3.NFLSUNDAYTICKETMAX2014 163.96
RegularSeason50%Offin1PaymentSeason
startson09/07
SUBTOTAL 248.94
DIRECTVEquipmentServices
4.WatchDIRECTVonMultipleTVs 24.00
5TVsat$6each;Save$6off1stTV
5.AdvancedReceiverService-HD 10.00
6.AdvancedReceiverService-DVR 10.00
7.DIRECTVWhole-HomeDVRService 3.00
SUBTOTAL 47.00
OtherDiscounts
8.Save$10for12months(1of12) -10.00
9.Save$5for12months(1of12) -5.00
SUBTOTAL -15.00
OtherCharges,Adjustments&Taxes
10.RegionalSportsFee 1.82
Taxes
11.SalesTax 1.44

Asking for help then not giving enough information will result in no help received.


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

Ya, I knew there was a reason I've not been visiting here much lately.

For what it's worth, I've given you more information than you could possibly need and more than I ever would normally do in an attempt to pacify some and move on to the discussion.

DTV charged me incorrectly, credited the charge, and counted that credit against my "12 month rolling discounts" (per CSR).
DTV fouled an installation twice, wasted 2 days of my time.
DTV changed plans without permission. We called that slamming in the telephone industry
I've been with DTV for more than 18 years
My bill went up earlier this year by $20 NOT due to discounts expiring
My discounts expired last cycle, my bill increased $30, and I'm told there are no new discounts
I gave you the approximate value of my discounts over the years
I've told you what package I have, how many receivers I have, and type.
DTV was very nice to take care of problems related to a lightning strike
DTV has been very good over the years
DTV customer support is not what it once was
I recognize it's DTV's right to do as they choose and I'm not whining
I've reported that I've reviewed my bill numerous times and, while I'm sure you folks are awesome, I can read a bill, I've been paying my own bills for 40+ years
I've thanked everyone each and every time they've provided something useful in response.

If what you're saying is until you see me "cut and paste" my bill from 6-8 months ago you can't help, you're either calling me a liar or incompetent and you've got a different agenda.

I've provided more than enough information for this thread and the questions/discussion at hand.

Thanks again and enjoy!


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks, I look forward to hearing from you. As mentioned, I have visited the other resources and got some useful information. It's still pretty amazing how difficult it is to find a place you can walk up and "play" with the equipment before entering into a two year commitment!!! I know many have installs "reversed" before the end of the first 30 days but it's all such a hassle. You don't think they all count on that now do you 

Thanks again, let us know what you learn. I'm told that eSATA is coming, NO OTA "add on", and NO RF remote (probably the 3 biggest in my list). My wife is lobbying to just pull the plug period since we're watching a LOT more OTA these days and there is so much repeat programming on the wire!



inkahauts said:


> As for all your other info questions it does seem several people pointed to other threads with some more details hopefully on some of the things you were asking about. If things go well I'm going to get to play with the new fios DVR you were talking about a week from this weekend. If I do I'll try and let you know. I'm very interested in playing with it and a friend of mine was getting it installed sometime this week actually I believe.
> 
> As for getting a call back it's not going to happen through basic channels. If you really want better communication follow the link in my signature and look for the office of the president on those posts. There's a web link that you can fill out a form and send it in and those people will get back to you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Tylman (Dec 13, 2012)

rakstr said:


> Ya, I knew there was a reason I've not been visiting here much lately.
> 
> For what it's worth, I've given you more information than you could possibly need and more than I ever would normally do in an attempt to pacify some and move on to the discussion.
> 
> ...


I think the biggest contention here is the fact that people that were on Plus HD DVR paid the same price as people on Choice Xtra with HD and DVR service. The packages had the exact same channels and were only different in name and line items. Plus HD DVR used to be $1 cheaper and then they leveled the price with an annual price increase. Since that happened they just removed a redundant SKU in the system and simplified it so that people were not confused. When this happened there was not a price difference between what people paid monthly. You stated that you did pay more monthly so therefor there was another change. It could have been the annual increase but you're stating it was $20 so this means there would have been another change somewhere. This is the main reason that DIRECTV has recently changed the bill so that changes would be more understandable and charges are broken down in an easier to understand manner.

So if you had price increases without discounts rolling off then one of two things has happened. You were either a: not paying for a service for equipment you had on the account that you should have or b: you used to be a Prime Star customer and you did some equipment changes.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Directv should add back free DVR service to Premier pack like they used to. That would be a nice help.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

They probably will, but at the same time raise the package price by same amount.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

rakstr said:


> Thanks, I look forward to hearing from you. As mentioned, I have visited the other resources and got some useful information. It's still pretty amazing how difficult it is to find a place you can walk up and "play" with the equipment before entering into a two year commitment!!! I know many have installs "reversed" before the end of the first 30 days but it's all such a hassle. You don't think they all count on that now do you
> 
> Thanks again, let us know what you learn. I'm told that eSATA is coming, NO OTA "add on", and NO RF remote (probably the 3 biggest in my list). My wife is lobbying to just pull the plug period since we're watching a LOT more OTA these days and there is so much repeat programming on the wire!


I think most would tell you if you are really considering no regular pay tv, grab a Ramono TiVo over the air unit and get a Netflix subscription... (I'd say get both discs and streaming, there's a lot missing from streaming that they have on discs) If you get all your locals easily via over the air.

I'd do this in a heart beat if it wherent for all the sports I enjoy.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

I just wanted to follow up in the two threads I've had this discussion. Sorry for the "double post".

I will miss some of the sports and I've enjoyed DTV but the full retail cost is not worth that to me  I just pulled the plug on DTV after 18.5 years. I must say, I was a bit taken back because the retention rep confirmed I am month to month, determined my paid through date, calmly scheduled the shut off for that expiration date (end of this cycle), told me about the return process, and asked me if there was anything else  Now on to other things!!!!!!


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Last time I did a cancel threat that I didn't follow thru, they gave me 12 months free Starz and $20 credit for 15 months
but that was 2 years ago,


----------



## rakstr (Aug 23, 2007)

No threat, I told the retention agent that I've been a very happy and satisfied customer for 18.5 years, I never missed or was late with a payment, but they no longer compete financially for the service from another provider. He didn't care!


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

I just called last week and they gave me $35 off for a year, and $30 for another year after that plus Showtime free for a year. No commitment either. I've been a customer since 98.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

damondlt said:


> Directv should add back free DVR service to Premier pack like they used to. That would be a nice help.


They need all the extra fees (DVR Service, Whole Home and $1 increase in extra boxes for example) to pay for the margins on ESPN so they can keep their 25% Cash Flow Margins intact. Just because DirecTV is paying between $7 and $8 for all ESPN Channels wholesale, you didn't think they were actually giving customers the wholesale rate, did you?


----------



## maverick22 (Jan 5, 2011)

rakstr said:


> No threat, I told the retention agent that I've been a very happy and satisfied customer for 18.5 years, I never missed or was late with a payment, but they no longer compete financially for the service from another provider. He didn't care!


I got the same exact "treatment." Granted, I've only been with them 3 years. Three different reps I talked to didn't seem to care I was going to move to Dish.

I'm going "rabbit ears" for a few weeks/maybe few months. I'll definitely miss the start of basketball season.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Contra said:


> It obviously doesn't say there's a price increase. But I have three receivers in my home now and currently pay $12 in mirroring fees, $6 for each "additional" receiver. Maybe that won't change, but it sure seems like they are now positioning themselves to charge for "each" receiver -- not "each additional receiver." For me that would translate to charging for 3 receivers, not 2 receivers.
> 
> Don't mean to sound paranoid, but for what other possible reason would they change the terms and conditions?
> 
> .


They have to get that extra money to keep their margins on ESPN one way or another - and part of that is accomplished by all the fees. Must keep the 25% Margins!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> They have to get that extra money to keep their margins on ESPN one way or another - and part of that is accomplished by all the fees. Must keep the 25% Margins!


IIUC, their net margin for the last decade is about a quarter of that. I'm not sure where you get 25% from.

I do agree that ESPN is the problem. They get a lot and everybody else wants the same money. Ungood.

Mike


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2009)

Mike Bertelson said:


> IIUC, their net margin for the last decade is about a quarter of that. I'm not sure where you get 25% from.
> 
> I do agree that ESPN is the problem. They get a lot and everybody else wants the same money. Ungood.
> 
> Mike


Despite what most Mods here think, I really do not pull this stuff out of my butt.....

http://deadline.com/2014/09/cable-company-profitability-ey-report-833747/

Accounting and Advisory Firm EY (Ernst And Young)
2013 - 2014 cash flow (EBITDA) margins.

Cable Operators 40.7% up to 41.3%
Cable Networks 37.2% down to 37.0%
Satellite TV 25.7% down to 25.0%
TV Broadcasters 18.4% up to 19.4%

Comcast was not included as they are classified Conglomerate.


----------

